
SQL vs. NoSQL: One Is Definitely Better - rb808
https://thehftguy.com/2017/03/27/sql-vs-nosql-one-is-definitely-better/
======
fiiv
NoSQL is kind of a vague term though is it not? There are plenty of NoSQL
databases that would also be almost cost-prohibitively expensive and/or pushed
beyond their designed limitations running a database with those requirements.

~~~
user5994461
Author here: That's the next flowchart I will be publishing.

~~~
user5994461
[https://thehftguy.com/2017/03/29/nosql-databases-one-is-
defi...](https://thehftguy.com/2017/03/29/nosql-databases-one-is-definitely-
better/)

